# Yeast bay funk town IPA



## 2much2spend (24/10/16)

Hey can someone point me to a HBS that sells yeast bay, I'm looking for the funk town IPA strain. 
I used it in my last brew and it's really good so i want to do another one.

So far I know of only one store and I'm not Sure of the date of it.


----------



## damoninja (24/10/16)

If you get no luck on here try the milk the funk facey group

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=592560317438853


----------



## 2much2spend (24/10/16)

I am following them but it never crossed my mind, just cause the are mostly in the States.


----------



## hirschb (24/10/16)

Fullpint is no longer operating (where I ordered from last). ESB brewing/ The brew shop still carries TYB, but I can't find any other suppliers in OZ.


----------



## hand2earth (24/10/16)

home make it seem to have some in stock..

http://www.homemakeit.com.au/products/copy-of-yeast-bay-funktown-pale


----------



## pat_00 (24/10/16)

I was in their reservoir store on Wednesday and they had it.


----------



## 2much2spend (24/10/16)

Nice I shall go and hassle them. Thank you all


----------



## Batz (24/10/16)

hand2earth said:


> home make it seem to have some in stock..
> 
> http://www.homemakeit.com.au/products/copy-of-yeast-bay-funktown-pale



Cheers! Nice to find a Yeast Bay supplier.


----------



## Beamer (25/10/16)

Hey guys,

Im looking for a new yeast to use for my ipas. Seems many people rave about this yeast. And the brewshop i use has it in stock most of the time. Im just concerned about the wild yeast strain involved with it? is this the same yeast as bretts and what is used for souring? If i choose to use the funktown yeast should i be concerned about changing fermentors for this particular yeast, or am i just being paranoid??


Thanks in advance,

Beamer

Edit: never mind after more reading i have my yeasts strain mixed up.


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/16)

Always good practice to keep your brett, sour, and "normal" yeast ferments in separate, dedicated vessels - one for each type.


----------



## 2much2spend (26/10/16)

From my experience with it I use all separate gear, hoses and and kegs. Brett is a contact thing so it can penetrate wood and possibly plastic. But just keep everything clean.

One tip is to pitch at lager rates.

Its a good yeast, I'm doing another beer with it.


----------



## Beamer (26/10/16)

Thanks for tips guys, not sure if im ready to be using brett strains just yet. However im going to give the vermont and mid town yeasts a go. Exciting stuff. 

Cheers


----------



## paulyman (26/10/16)

Funky town doesn't have any Brett, the funky strain in it throws many of the same funk and tropical fruit esters that Brett does when primary fermenting with it. But the strain has since been reclassified as a Sacc strain.

Edit - To provide more information, it is Whitelabs that make the Yeast Bay products for them, and it was the Whitelabs "Brett" strain that got reclassified when Chris White did his genetic analysis of Yeast recently. 

Also here is the up to date link to the description page: http://www.theyeastbay.com/wild-yeast-and-bacteria-products/funktown-pale-ale


----------



## Beamer (26/10/16)

Thanks paulyman, I followed the link and will give it a go one day. I like to make starters and harvest my yeast so I can have more than one use and a variety on hand. After reading the link, they recommend not using starters for the blends so ill wait for a one off brew and try it then.


----------



## 2much2spend (26/10/16)

paulyman said:


> Funky town doesn't have any Brett, the funky strain in it throws many of the same funk and tropical fruit esters that Brett does when primary fermenting with it. But the strain has since been reclassified as a Sacc strain.
> 
> Edit - To provide more information, it is Whitelabs that make the Yeast Bay products for them, and it was the Whitelabs "Brett" strain that got reclassified when Chris White did his genetic analysis of Yeast recently.
> 
> Also here is the up to date link to the description page: http://www.theyeastbay.com/wild-yeast-and-bacteria-products/funktown-pale-ale


So it being a sac strain should it not need 4 weeks to ferment?


----------



## damoninja (26/10/16)

hand2earth said:


> home make it seem to have some in stock..
> 
> http://www.homemakeit.com.au/products/copy-of-yeast-bay-funktown-pale


$15 + $18 shipping 

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## hirschb (26/10/16)

Funktown = TYB Vermont Ale yeast (also called Conan) + Sacch trois (WL644). I've never seen anyone state the exact ratio, but it's mostly Vermont, with a smaller amount of 644 (I'm guessing between 5-30%).
No need to worry about isolating equipment, they are both sacch.
Ferment time is just like a normal sacch strain ~10-14 days depending on the wort/ferment.
You can use a starter on it, but you'll likely get less 644 from the profile. I typically yeast wash and repitch. There is some flavor drift, but it's still great a few generations in. The hard part is getting all the hop/trub separated from the yeast!


----------



## paulyman (26/10/16)

2much2spend said:


> So it being a sac strain should it not need 4 weeks to ferment?


I can only speak from my experience on this bit. I've used it twice and was in the keg both times in two weeks. I didn't wash either of those, but might try that next time I use it to see how the ratios alter the same base recipe.


----------



## Goldenchild (26/10/16)

damoninja said:


> $15 + $18 shipping
> 
> :blink: :blink: :blink:


 yep also noticed that when i put in 3 yeasts = $45 +$43 shipping!! No bb dates of vials on website either so no idea of freshness.


----------

